# Unable to build devel/icu



## digrouz (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm new to freebsd but I'm an experimented Linux user (principally gentoo).

I'm trying to get a kde4 desktop and I'm stuck while it trying to compile the port of devel/icu. 


```
Errors in total: 465.
            TestBoundaries
         TimeZoneBoundaryTest
            TestRounding
         NumberFormatTest
      format
```

more here: http://pastebin.com/8kTVFaGb


I don't know how to fix that issue?

I'm using the standard gcc (4.2.1) with a lot of cflags but I tried without succes with -O2 -pipe only


----------



## plamaiziere (Feb 27, 2010)

In the past I saw a problem with locales when building icu, did you try with C locales (setenv LC_ALL C)?
(just an idea)


----------



## digrouz (Feb 28, 2010)

i tried but still the same problem..


----------



## digrouz (Feb 28, 2010)

It was because I've compiled python with pth support. Since I've recompiled without it, everything compile as I want.


----------



## rianav (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello,

I am seeing this error too, Upgrading  icu-4.8.1.1 to icu-4.8.1.1_1.

```
--------------------------------------
Errors in total: 8.
            TestBoundaries
         TimeZoneBoundaryTest
      format
   
        *Note* some errors are data-loading related. If the data used is not the 
        stock ICU data (i.e some have been added or removed), consider using
        the '-w' option to turn these errors into warnings.
--------------------------------------
Elapsed Time: 00:01:24.307
*** Error code 8
```

I'll check if I turned pth on in python, and if so recompile, as above.

Cheers.


----------

